# taper jig



## phlyers (Jul 4, 2013)

I just made a jig like this http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2076&site=ROCKLER&TabSelect=Reviews
out of stuff I had laying around. Question is this…Does the length of the jig matter greatly depending on the work piece you have to cut on a taper? In other words if my jig is 24" long I'm really limited to cutting tapers on pieces that are 24" long and under? Mine does NOT have an adjustable back stop.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Personally, I think that style of tapering jig is dangerous. It does not ride in the miter slot and does not ride the fence so the tendency to wander away from the fence scares me (I did have a near wreck with this design).

I use a shop made taper jig that rides in the miter slot and like it a LOT better.

And I can taper pieces that are longer than my jig safely. Your stock length is limited by the length of contact between your jig and fence.


----------



## DMC1903 (Jan 11, 2012)

I too have had a VERY close call using that style of jig.
Please throw it away and buy/build a tapering jig that uses the miter slot to hold it in place.
There are many tapering jig ideas on LJ, 
Here is a link to the jig style I'm using 
http://www.rockler.com/m/product.cfm?page=21731
Enjoy


----------



## phlyers (Jul 4, 2013)

Not to sound ignorant but what kind of close calls have you had with this style?


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Kickback.

I haven't used one of those jigs myself but I know enough about the table saw to know that kickback is the most dangerous thing that can happen when using one. With the style of taper jig referenced in the original post you have to keep the workpiece against the jig and the jig against the fence at the same time. There's also the added complication of the workpiece twisting or warping during the cut and pulling itself away from the jig. Once that happens it may bind and get thrown back.


----------



## phlyers (Jul 4, 2013)

I see what you're saying. Puts your fingers pretty close to the blade. Think i'll make the style that rides in the miter slot. I have a bunch of T-track laying around and I think my dad has some toggle clamps.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

+1 on those being dangerous.
A great design that I based mine of off:


----------



## phlyers (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks Nitewalker…As I said I have some t-track, some hickory (for the miter slot runner) and i'll see if I can "borrow" a few toggle clamps from my dad.

Just curious about the 3/8"X3" slot on the fence. Does that just allow for forward-backward adjustment?


----------



## GraniteState (Jul 19, 2013)

I use the "dangerous" jig but I use it with my band saw. I never had a problem with it at the table saw but I knew that could change quickly.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

The slots are so you can angle the fence to whatever angle you need.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have one that I made that is similar to the one Nitewalker shows. Once you have a nice , safe, taper jig you can make many fun projects like these:


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

This is not my jig but it looks interesting.










Although the clamps are on the expensive side.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=57059&cat=1,43838


----------

